# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Дракон и Дракула Free [Игра] (Android)

## kikorik

*Дракон и Дракула Free*
*Год выпуска*: 2012 г.
*Жанр*: Аркада
*Разработчик*: Herocraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Язык интерфейса*:multi/Русский
*Версия*: 2.4.3
*Тип издания*: FREE
*Платформа*: Android 2.1 +
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Дракон и Дракула! Теперь игра абсолютно БЕСПЛАТНА!*
_Жаждешь новых открытий и незабываемых приключений? Тогда попробуй вырастить и  воспитать отважного дракона — последнего в своем роде! Твой путь к победе тернист и извилист, так что будь готов к многочисленным трудностям и настоящим опасностям. Впереди тебя ждут 25 захватывающих уровней, наполненных приспешниками Графа Дракулы — чем не отличная тренировка перед решающим боем? Собирай артефакты, приобретай новые знания и умения, изменяй и совершествуй внешний вид своего дракона — только тогда он вырастет большим и сильным! На каждом уровне ты найдешь множество монеток и бонусов, которые помогут раскрыть в твоем драконе удивительные таланты, временно улучшив его навыки и способности. Вскоре тебе станут доступны разнообразные мини-игры, на которые можно будет отвлечься в любой момент. Однако помни: Граф Дракула не дремлет, твоя главная цель — одержать над ним верх и помочь жителям волшебного мира! Узнай историю великих предков и победи коварного графа!
Пора показать, что значит быть настоящим драконом!_
  
*Игровые особенности:*
- Испытай все возможности своего дракона на каждом из 3 этапов роста
- Пройди 25 уровней сказочного приключения в красочном мире
- Победи коварных боссов и открой увлекательные мини-игры
- Коллекционируй редкие украшения и меняй внешний вид своего дракона 
- Используй бонусы и улучшай способности своего героя
- Добудь все трофеи — докажи превосходство великого драконьего рода.

*Скачать:*

----------

